# What grocery store greens are good for my tort?



## Tsarina27 (Jan 24, 2015)

For the past few days we've had him, tortomir has been on a diet of spring mix. Just tonight I tried to buy some different lettuce, because the spring mix we've gotten has gone bad fast, and it mainly consisted if what looked like spinach. Everybody has been suggesting spring mix, but I'm still confused as to what is the best for him. I got him green leaf lettuce today, but then read that it should only be fed to torts "on occasion". I have read so many food lists and suggestions that have contradicted each other in some way that I don't know what to believe now. Does anyone out there have any solid, for sure advice? I'd really appreciate it. I want the best for my baby, and want to give him healthy food that will help him grow, and I don't want feed him anything that could put his health at risk. Again, I would love it it someone could give me a list of definite, healthy go-tos that I can get at a store. Iowa isn't warm right now, so weeds\garden plants are out right now. Thank you.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

russian tortoises are broad leaf plant eaters, like all tort species they need large amounts of variety in there diet. in the wild they spend there days wandering around nibbling on one plant and then nibbling on a different plant. spring mix is good but it should not be the only thing fed to your russian. is it possible for you to feed him nontoxic weeds from you yard? some good foods are arugula, dandelions, mallow, filaree, hibiscus, rose plant leaves, grape leaves, mulberry leaves, and milk thistle.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 24, 2015)

My Russians eat a lot . But let me see if I can help you . Get ready 






As you can see I chop my food up so they cannt choose what they want to eat


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 25, 2015)

I buy escrole and endive a lot when I have to do store greens. Also alternate dandelion greens, mustard greens, turnip greens, collard greens, romaine, kale, squash, and spring mix. I feed mazuri two times a week to get a little extra inthere. I stay away from carrots because they are high in sugar.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 25, 2015)

Tsarina27 said:


> For the past few days we've had him, tortomir has been on a diet of spring mix. Just tonight I tried to buy some different lettuce, because the spring mix we've gotten has gone bad fast, and it mainly consisted if what looked like spinach. Everybody has been suggesting spring mix, but I'm still confused as to what is the best for him. I got him green leaf lettuce today, but then read that it should only be fed to torts "on occasion". I have read so many food lists and suggestions that have contradicted each other in some way that I don't know what to believe now. Does anyone out there have any solid, for sure advice? I'd really appreciate it. I want the best for my baby, and want to give him healthy food that will help him grow, and I don't want feed him anything that could put his health at risk. Again, I would love it it someone could give me a list of definite, healthy go-tos that I can get at a store. Iowa isn't warm right now, so weeds\garden plants are out right now. Thank you.



If it's edible for humans, and there isn't any legitimate evidence that it's actually toxic for tortoises, it's on the menu. I think a lot of the 'rules' are ridiculous.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay, thank you. So, it isn't going to hurt him if I feed him green leaf lettuce? And are there any suggestions as to stores to buy (like endive and escarole) from?


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 25, 2015)

And to answer some questions: no, right now it's not possible to feed him weeds or plants from my yard. Its pretty cold where I live right now, and nothings growing. Not for another couple months anyway.


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 25, 2015)

Green leaf lettuce is fine to feed but does not have a lot of nutritional value so pair it with something or use in a mix. Its good for water content like iceburg & romaine.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh, and what are thoughts on these greens: romaine, green leaf lettuce, red lettuce, and kale? With All of these I've heard to stay away from, or feed sparingly.


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 25, 2015)

They are all fine in moderation. I live in ohio and have a black thumb so I'm stuck with store greens too.... I buy three or four types of greens one week and switch it up the next week. I almost always get romaine to put their vitamins on or calcium dust. Its the one they always eat. I also go heavy on endive and escrole since they are two of the better ones. I alternate kale, mustard, turnip, collard & dandelion greens weekly.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 25, 2015)

Where do you buy the endive and escarole? Its been hard to find anything but already mixed greens at the stores I've been looking at.


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 25, 2015)

We have a store called meijers which is a walmart type chain. They have a great produce selection.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay, thanks. Unfortunately, I'm stuck with the big, chain stores here, like Walmart, hyvee, and aldis. I suppose I could try fareway.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 25, 2015)

When I feed mine lettuce I sprinkle some TNT on it (from Carolinapetsupply.com) which makes it more nutritional.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

At the hyvee I go to, they have a box of mixed baby lettuces, such as baby butter lettuce, romaine, and some other types of lettuce. Would this be okay to feed him on a frequent basis? I know spring mix might not be the best to feed daily because of the red lettuce and baby spinach in it, is this correct?


----------



## leigti (Jan 27, 2015)

Tsarina27 said:


> At the hyvee I go to, they have a box of mixed baby lettuces, such as baby butter lettuce, romaine, and some other types of lettuce. Would this be okay to feed him on a frequent basis? I know spring mix might not be the best to feed daily because of the red lettuce and baby spinach in it, is this correct?


That would be okay once in a while. Walmart has a bag of southern greens, collard turnup and something else I can't remember right now. that would be a good option. The key is variety also adding the TNT or herbal hey would help.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

Are the southern greens just like collard greens mixed with lettuce? I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just very new to all of this.


----------



## leigti (Jan 27, 2015)

Tsarina27 said:


> Are the southern greens just like collard greens mixed with lettuce? I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just very new to all of this.


No, it is a bag with collard greens mustard greens and turnip greens.all of those are good for tortoises.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay, thanks. That's good to know. I did check my Walmart, and they dont have it here unfortunately.


----------



## leigti (Jan 27, 2015)

Tsarina27 said:


> Okay, thanks. That's good to know. I did check my Walmart, and they dont have it here unfortunately.


That's too bad. Where do you live? I find it in the section with all the other bag type salad mixes. if all else fails I just plant your own stuff, seed mixes from tortoise supply or Carolina pet supply.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

I live in the southeastern tip of Iowa. I think maybe it's a seasonal thing. Sometimes they'll get more variety in the spring and summer. Its pretty cold here right now, so I'm guessing a lot of the plants that are better for him are rarely in stores.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> That's too bad. Where do you live? I find it in the section with all the other bag type salad mixes. if all else fails I just plant your own stuff, seed mixes from tortoise supply or Carolina pet supply.


And yeah, I was planning on buying some seed and planting it once spring gets here.


----------



## leigti (Jan 27, 2015)

In the summer I planted in the outdoor enclosures in the winter I grow it in my window in my own little makeshift greenhouse. I have it in little trays in the litter box and put a opaque bin over-the-top.


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> In the summer I planted in the outdoor enclosures in the winter I grow it in my window in my own little makeshift greenhouse. I have it in little trays in the litter box and put a opaque bin over-the-top.
> View attachment 116064


Oh, that's cool. I never thought of that. I'm going to have to use that trick next winter. I would now, but it's already so close to being spring. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2015)

In the wild they eat a wide variety of broadleaf weeds, flowers and leaves. A very wide variety, and it changes seasonally too. The main problems with grocery store greens is that they lack the fiber of the weeds and they generally have a lower calcium to phosphorous ratio. If your climate forces you to feed grocery store greens, and you aren't growing your own stuff, then the trick is to use a wide variety of the grocery store greens and ALSO amend those greens by adding something with fiber. You can use finely blended grass hay, rehydrated horse cubes made of plain grass hay, ZooMed Grassland Tortoise food pellets, Mazuri Tortoise chow, freshly sprouted organic wheat grass that you can buy in any pet store and many grocery stores, or this "Herbal Hay" from Tyler http://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay. Just use a very small amount of any of this new stuff at first. Introduce it slowly.Mix in a single ZooMed pellet or Mazuri pellet. Only sprinkle a little herbal hay on top, etc...

When spring returns, here is a list of suggestions. These are definite, healthy go tos:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## Tsarina27 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tom said:


> In the wild they eat a wide variety of broadleaf weeds, flowers and leaves. A very wide variety, and it changes seasonally too. The main problems with grocery store greens is that they lack the fiber of the weeds and they generally have a lower calcium to phosphorous ratio. If your climate forces you to feed grocery store greens, and you aren't growing your own stuff, then the trick is to use a wide variety of the grocery store greens and ALSO amend those greens by adding something with fiber. You can use finely blended grass hay, rehydrated horse cubes made of plain grass hay, ZooMed Grassland Tortoise food pellets, Mazuri Tortoise chow, freshly sprouted organic wheat grass that you can buy in any pet store and many grocery stores, or this "Herbal Hay" from Tyler http://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay. Just use a very small amount of any of this new stuff at first. Introduce it slowly.Mix in a single ZooMed pellet or Mazuri pellet. Only sprinkle a little herbal hay on top, etc...
> 
> When spring returns, here is a list of suggestions. These are definite, healthy go tos:
> Mulberry leaves
> ...


Thank you. That list is going to come in handy. Right now we're feeding him mix of green leaf and some spring mix I found that has endive and a lot of other kinds of lettuce and plants in it. Spring's close though, so hopefully the stores will be getting some more variety.


----------

